# GFCI Protection for 208/3ph Receptacles in Commercial Kitchens



## jar546 (Sep 2, 2019)

One of the things that really stands out in the 2017 NEC is the requirement for receptacles 50A and less for single-phase and 100A or less for 3-phase in commercial kitchens to be GFCI protected.  It reads like this:


*(B) Other Than Dwelling Units*. All single-phase receptacles
rated 150 volts to ground or less, 50 amperes or less and three-phase
receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less,
100 amperes or less installed in the following locations shall
have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.
(1) Bathrooms
(2) Kitchens
(3) Rooftops
_Exception: Receptacles on rooftops shall not be required to be readily
accessible other than from the rooftop._


----------

